#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Do you think IoT is inevitable???

## Adiza

Although IoT seems the future, there are lot of challenges and obstacles are in the way of IoT which disturbs the certainty of it. There should be some forms and fashion to over come these struggles, for the future of IoT. One of the *main problem is there will not be a uniform standard for devices as every companies will create new IoT intended devices for their purpose. Because the differently designed IoT devices doesn't have same communication protocols, which results lack of communication.* 




What are the other obstacles in the way of IoT?
Discuss how to overcome these obstacles.

----------


## Bhavya

> Although IoT seems the future, there are lot of challenges and obstacles are in the way of IoT which disturbs the certainty of it. There should be some forms and fashion to over come these struggles, for the future of IoT. One of the *main problem is there will not be a uniform standard for devices as every companies will create new IoT intended devices for their purpose. Because the differently designed IoT devices doesn't have same communication protocols, which results lack of communication.* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the other obstacles in the way of IoT?
> Discuss how to overcome these obstacles.


Lack of security also a major obstacles In IOT. Most of the IOT devices contain security Vulnerabilities.
Including password security,encryption and general lack of user access permissions.

----------


## Moana

> Although IoT seems the future, there are lot of challenges and obstacles are in the way of IoT which disturbs the certainty of it. There should be some forms and fashion to over come these struggles, for the future of IoT. One of the *main problem is there will not be a uniform standard for devices as every companies will create new IoT intended devices for their purpose. Because the differently designed IoT devices doesn't have same communication protocols, which results lack of communication.* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the other obstacles in the way of IoT?
> Discuss how to overcome these obstacles.


“IoT-enabled commerce already exists, but we can expect to see an increase in connected devices using machine learning to predict what users want by analysing historical and current data

----------


## Moana

> Although IoT seems the future, there are lot of challenges and obstacles are in the way of IoT which disturbs the certainty of it. There should be some forms and fashion to over come these struggles, for the future of IoT. One of the *main problem is there will not be a uniform standard for devices as every companies will create new IoT intended devices for their purpose. Because the differently designed IoT devices doesn't have same communication protocols, which results lack of communication.* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the other obstacles in the way of IoT?
> Discuss how to overcome these obstacles.


“Yes, the data collected can help bring efficiency to our lives, but in the wrong hands it can lead to disastrous situations, especially with industrial IoT, such as industrial tools, heavy machines, jet engines, drills, transportation systems, oil rigs, hospitals, financial systems and even warfare tools and robots,”

----------

